# All firearms are now banned: Thread 2 of 2



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This is only a test. If you choose to play, please keep to the perimeters in the OPs of the two threads.
If this were a real emergency, you would be told by NO ONE what to do next. 
The first thread was for 'the day before'; this thread is for everything that follows. 
Good luck.

************
*Today*, the Second Amendment has fallen. A nation-wide ban on firearms was signed into law this morning and has gone into effect immediately; all weapons are to be turned in to the nearest Law Enforcement Agency.

What actions do you take?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Putting what I would do on an open-to-the-public-where-everyone-and-their-Uncle-Sam-can-read-it forum is the last thing I would do. That would be a serious security breach. Why tip my hand and just give the gubbamint a heads' up?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> This is only a test. If you choose to play, please keep to the perimeters in the OPs of the two threads.
> If this were a real emergency, you would be told by NO ONE what to do next.
> The first thread was for 'the day before'; this thread is for everything that follows.
> Good luck.
> ...


Go find a diner that makes really good biscuits and gravy.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Buy a cheap gun safe. Beat it up / crack it open and say "see they were stolen" Read that Gum-a-mint! .. and anyone who wants to take away my possessions, ya better come at me heavy. I'm talking Waco heavy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Please refer to my post in thread #1 for the appropriate answer in thread #2. In all seriousness, unless it is a couple months into a SHTF event with significant kill off, there will be no law enforcement, military or anyone else looking to take firearms from citizens. They know that will lead to bloodshed and a lot of dead citizens, law enforcement and especially local, state and federal officials and politicians.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Putting what I would do on an open-to-the-public-where-everyone-and-their-Uncle-Sam-can-read-it forum is the last thing I would do. That would be a serious security breach. Why tip my hand and just give the gubbamint a heads' up?


Wasn't looking for any OPSEC breaches, lol. Just sparkin thinkin, here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NY for example banned certain firearms and required registration in 2013. They have sent multiple letters to gun owners to comply and thousands continue to defy. Nothing will happen, just like the Canadians fought back the BS a decade ago by refusing to comply.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Intentionally left blank


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Please refer to my post in thread #1 for the appropriate answer in thread #2. In all seriousness, *unless it is a couple months into a SHTF event with significant kill off,* there will be no law enforcement, military or anyone else looking to take firearms from citizens. They know that will lead to bloodshed and a lot of dead citizens, law enforcement and especially local, state and federal officials and politicians.


Nope, that's why I set it up the way I did.

Slowly - the 2nd Amendment Right to Keep and Bear Arms is being eroded, legislatively and administratively. This isn't a major SHTF event, like an attack/EMP/etc - it's what is happening, right here right now.

I just sped it up a little.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Nope, that's why I set it up the way I did.
> 
> Slowly - the 2nd Amendment Right to Keep and Bear Arms is being eroded, legislatively and administratively. This isn't a major SHTF event, like an attack/EMP/etc - it's what is happening, right here right now.
> 
> I just sped it up a little.


I will actually disagree. We are just currently experiencing another lefty push for gun control as a distraction from their criminal behaviors and as they have no other message other than to hate Trump to go into the mid-terms with. There is actually more support for gun rights at the present time than there has been every in the past 30 years. The addition of social media and the internet and citizens are more informed to the facts. Women gun ownership is also growing "bigly" as well. The real grass roots energy like Rush Limbaugh said yesterday is behind the NRA, gun owners and pro-2nd Americans.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> ************
> *Today*, the Second Amendment has fallen. A nation-wide ban on firearms was signed into law this morning and has gone into effect immediately; all weapons are to be turned in to the nearest Law Enforcement Agency.
> 
> What actions do you take?


There is no way the Dunkin Donuts parking lot is going to be big enough to handle this operation.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I will actually disagree. We are just currently experiencing another lefty push for gun control as a distraction from their criminal behaviors and as they have no other message other than to hate Trump to go into the mid-terms with. There is actually more support for gun rights at the present time than there has been every in the past 30 years. The addition of social media and the internet and citizens are more informed to the facts. Women gun ownership is also growing "bigly" as well. The real grass roots energy like Rush Limbaugh said yesterday is behind the NRA, gun owners and pro-2nd Americans.


So...you think all is well, 2A is not at risk, and laws are not being enacted to Infringe. That's cool. It's also not what this little exercise is about.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> There is no way the Dunkin Donuts parking lot is going to be big enough to handle this operation.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Wasn't looking for any OPSEC breaches, lol. Just sparkin thinkin, here.


So you're asking what would I do?

I'd STFU.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 70841


That's..............not................ a Dunkin Donuts............. Jez sayin'.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 70841


That remanded me of a place called Donut King I used to pass at 4:30a and I swear every local and city policeman
was there, parking lot jammed everyday! What was funny several letters were burned out on their big sign and it read
"DON KING"


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Call off the diver for this spring, plan for next fall just before ice up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Work the plan developed by the 3% leadership.

Tyranny can't be resisted on an individual level.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So you're asking what would I do?
> 
> I'd STFU.


And that's a good answer and a good plan.

There's tons of info & ideas here at P/F about what someone would 'do' in a SHTF (NKattack,EMP,hurricane,etc) - and there's some (not much) talk here about this patriot group or that, or how individually some of us are armed to the gunnels... and lots of yappin about takin back CA, building a wall around NYC etc... and about how a 'Civil War' would break out if 'They' tried to take our guns. <--That, is what I set this up for.

My guess (and hope) is that some of the States would refuse to enforce the Federal order, and any Civil War would be 'led' by those States who refuse to comply. Secessions, etc., in favor of their own Constitutions, which keep 2A intact. Idaho and Montana come to mind. Washington State would already be sending LE out to confiscate, etc.

Our (my & Tom's) individual initial actions - would likely be to wait and watch, at the ready - with biscuits and gravy and bourbon, of course.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Work the plan developed by the 3% leadership.
> 
> Tyranny can't be resisted on an individual level.


Got a link to that plan we could look at? Thanks!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The revolutionary war, only 4% of the population agreed openly and fought, what’s 4% of 350,000,000. That a lot of patriots taking up arms....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> So...you think all is well, 2A is not at risk, and laws are not being enacted to Infringe. That's cool. It's also not what this little exercise is about.


There are thousands of laws that violate 2nd amendment, but I do not see any national ban of semi-autos, AR-15s or other firearms "in common use." We do however need the SCOTUS to start taking some gun rights cases in order to start nullifying some gun control already in place, including "may issue."


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What I would do is still classified.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Work the plan developed by the 3% leadership.
> 
> Tyranny can't be resisted on an individual level.


Sure it can in many ways.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Got a link to that plan we could look at? Thanks!


Nope. :vs_smirk:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> There are thousands of laws that violate 2nd amendment, but I do not see any national ban of semi-autos, AR-15s or other firearms "in common use." We do however need the SCOTUS to start taking some gun rights cases in order to start nullifying some gun control already in place, including "may issue."


Thanks, @RedLion , appreciate your replies - but either stick to this thread's purpose or start your own. Thanks!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, Slippy Pikes having been ordered and at the ready, I would slam a 40 rounder in the old AR, pour a stiff drink, and wait on the show.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Nope. :vs_smirk:


*Good. *


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Glade I sold them all at market peak.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I gave my answer in thread #1.
Preemptive control of the situation is paramount.
Local law enforcement will make their decision before God and an armed militia, and we will see where it goes from there.

The days following will not be pretty. Thousands of lives will be lost.

Anyone concerned about "OPSEC" is having a laugh. (to borrow a British phrase)
If you aren't willing to be open and honest about what you would do in response to a truly tyrannical government, you don't understand what the founders did, or what the 2nd Amendment truly stands for.

For those with wax in the ears, or crusties in the eyes, let me make it clear...

The 2nd Amendment was an open threat against the government from the people.
In no uncertain terms, it made clear that the people should NEVER have their right to defense encroached upon.
The men of the day knew full well that it was intended to stand as a safeguard against tyranny. A blatant threat to life for any who would oppose a man's liberty.
If you can't stand and declare that you would follow up on that threat, that our NATION'S FOUNDERS chiseled into history, you're misguided and lacking principle.


In the words of General Patton, "All right, you sons of bitches. You know how I feel."


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Live free or die......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here are both your posts, Kauboy. Thank you.

Thread 1:


Kauboy said:


> If it's happening tomorrow, and confiscation attempts are imminent, I call in sick to work and start reaching out to family, friends, and neighbors.
> 
> This will be the next turning point in America.
> The "shot heard round the world" was the first.
> ...


Thread 2:


Kauboy said:


> Preemptive control of the situation is paramount.
> Local law enforcement will make their decision before God and an armed militia, and we will see where it goes from there.
> 
> The days following will not be pretty. Thousands of lives will be lost.
> ...


Again, thank you.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The day of?

I sit calmly and wait. I will react accordingly. 

I'm not getting wound up until the action begins.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ............If you aren't willing to be open and honest about what you would do in response to a truly tyrannical government, you don't understand what the founders did, or what the 2nd Amendment truly stands for.........


Sorry, but I totally disagree and think you're lumping everyone with an opinion different than yours as uneducated.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Back Pack Hack
In my opinion, at this point in time your lack of definitive response due to presumably wanting to avoid self incrimination or to maintain security leaves me with the notion you have a plan you consider viable. Nothing you have said so far causes me to think you have not chosen a side.
I'm ok with your privacy. I don't feel you are to be lumped in with any group in any negative form. You have the right to privacy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sorry, but I totally disagree and think you're lumping everyone with an opinion different than yours as uneducated.


Disagree all you like.
Think whatever you like.

You can pretend you have some secret plan. You can pretend the government will come and get you if you speak up. You can be as passive as you want to be.

Silent passivity will allow their agenda to progress.
Silent passivity will be the very thing that gives them courage to actually attempt something like this one day.

Speaking truth to evil, and putting tyrants on notice... these will ensure they stay in the shadows where they belong.

I never want to see this scenario become a reality.
For this reason, I will let them know exactly what the consequences will be for trying.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Silent passivity will allow their agenda to progress.
Silent passivity will be the very thing that gives them courage to actually attempt something like this one day.

Speaking truth to evil, and putting tyrants on notice... these will ensure they stay in the shadows where they belong.
Kauboy


Yup.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't care if some people are quiet.
I'm glad some people are becoming vocal. It's long overdue.

All ya'll had best be there when balloons go up and bees start to buzzing. Bugger words. We'll need actions.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Disagree all you like.
> Think whatever you like.
> 
> You can pretend you have some secret plan. You can pretend the government will come and get you if you speak up. You can be as passive as you want to be.
> ...


There are several things at play here. What Kauboy said above is 100% right. And so is BackPackHack.

What needs to be factored in, IMO, is Feds will be expecting this kind of response - and will already know from whom, where and what to expect. No more times of secret meetings, or Paul Revere spreading the word. Some privacy is needed now... if that is even possible anymore. Your phones will have to be off and buried somewhere along with all your 'online' devices at home. You'll be in the dark, other than what might be broadcast over the air. They wont be.

Fighters (rebels? Patriots?) will be needed everywhere: those who take it to the house, like Kauboy; those small pockets fighting as it comes to them; and stand-alone efforts - who will not go quietly.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Disagree all you like.
> Think whatever you like.
> 
> You can pretend you have some secret plan. You can pretend the government will come and get you if you speak up. You can be as passive as you want to be.
> ...


Apparently you don't 'get it'.

I'm not saying they WILL come and get me. If you want to ASSUME I'm paranoid, far be it from me to dissuade you.

I'm not saying I won't resist. What I'm saying is I'M NOT GOING TO GIVE THEM MY PLANS FOR RESISTANCE.

If you can't understand that, then we're done discussing it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Apparently you don't 'get it'.
> 
> I'm not saying they WILL come and get me. If you want to ASSUME I'm paranoid, far be it from me to dissuade you.
> 
> ...


You responded to this with no information whatsoever.
Not responding would have been just as effective.
You felt the need to advertise your secrecy for some reason.
That would probably raise more flags than just being open about it.

Play the game, or don't.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> You responded to this with no information whatsoever.
> Not responding would have been just as effective.
> You felt the need to advertise your secrecy for some reason.
> That would probably raise more flags than just being open about it.
> ...


One thing is for sure. I ain't playing YOUR game.

I'm done here. Take it as a win if you like. I really don't care.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> One thing is for sure. I ain't playing YOUR game.
> I'm done here. Take it as a win if you like. I really don't care.


It isn't a competition...
lain:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> It isn't a competition...
> lain:


That's right. This most certainly is NOT a competition, so don't turn it into one, either of you or anybody else. All the posts in these two threads have contained information; some more cryptic than others, but all understood (by me, anyway) and appreciated. It's not for any of us to judge how someone else will respond to an event like this. The fact that we are willing, in one way or another, to Stand when the time comes speaks volumes to not only the integrity of this group but the honor reflected in our individual choices and actions.

United we stand. Even if it's in different places and in different ways. 
If anyone has a problem with that, bring it to me.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Sitting here and giving it some serious thought. I'm not real sure what I would do. I think I would separate out my guns and ammo. Keep my wife and my regular carry weapons out along with a couple of hundred rounds of ammo. Keep a single long gun and shotgun out with a couple of hundred rounds of ammo out. Then stash everything else in several different locations.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Several strategies could apply depending on a given situation

1). Find like minded people and band together

2). Take a stand yourself 

3) comply

4) cache your firearms.

I live in one of the top thirty counties in the country for gun ownership per Home. So I do not see the police or Sheriff being very aggressive. However as a person who says what if, it may be prudent to have a mix of all the above. A cache not on your property, one on your property, something crappy to surrender because some were sold/ stolen/ traded. After going through confiscated forms or retained checks I am sure there will be lists like the NAZIS In occupied France. Others available for immediate use/ display. Same with ammo, mags, spare parts.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> This is only a test. If you choose to play, please keep to the perimeters in the OPs of the two threads.
> If this were a real emergency, you would be told by NO ONE what to do next.
> The first thread was for 'the day before'; this thread is for everything that follows.
> Good luck.
> ...


Stay home. I'm not using my gas to go to the nearest law enforcement agency just to turn in my guns. If they want it bad enough, they should come to my house and pick it up themselves. Oh, and I hope they bring some gloves cause the barrel of my guns will be very hot. I don't want anyone burning their hands when they pick it up....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Over in the other thread, Kauboy & inceptor posted:



Kauboy said:


> Agreed, but pockets of crazy exist.
> My worry isn't so much with my small town.
> Places like Austin or Houston, on the other hand... who knows?





inceptor said:


> Austin, Houston, Dallas and San Anton. Yup, liberal strongholds. Then there's the rest of us.


Obviously this would be a nation-wide thing... but it almost seems like it will be a 'Big City' vs the Rest of us... or rather, the LEOs in Austin, Houston, NYC, LA, SanFrancisco, Chicago, etc would be more likely to enforce. Which would lead to conservatives in big cities staying under cover - and liberals out in the red zones not popping their heads up. This kinda comes to mind:









Which is a whole different dynamic than this:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

double post


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

rstanek said:


> Live free or die......


You need to move to New Hampshire (it was my 2nd choice) as it is their state motto. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Consiering what NSA is tracking on a daily basis and the resources they can throw at it putting your response here is asking for trouble.

And secondly the Second Ammendment can not be repealed. Remember it's not a right granted by any government - it's a God given right and the amendment only enumerates it.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> ... Obviously this would be a nation-wide thing... but it almost seems like it will be a 'Big City' vs the Rest of us... or rather, the LEOs in Austin, Houston, NYC, LA, SanFrancisco, Chicago, etc ...


After reading SanFransicko, I thought I'd inject a little tongue-in-cheek. Maybe I'd become a member of a "protected class" by declaring myself a undocumented individual or Dreamer. Hide in plain sight :tango_face_wink:


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

No opsec here! in my neck of texas even my liberal freinds would not stand for their firearms to be taken. And I am far enough from the liberal encampment cities really nothing to worry about but Pepe the illegal rolling through town (which this happens daily).


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> Consiering what NSA is tracking on a daily basis and the resources they can throw at it putting your response here is asking for trouble.
> 
> And secondly the Second Ammendment can not be repealed. Remember it's not a right granted by any government - it's a God given right and the amendment only enumerates it.


Hi Old Man, regarding your first thought - that very well could be. Regarding your second thought - the Second Amendment says the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. It's already being infringed, by any restrictive regulation passed. So would 2A ever be repealed via the repeal process set out? No. Can it be whittled away through regulations like it is already happening? You betcha.

To me personally - ALL gun laws are an infringement. NO gun law should exist anywhere, imo. Even a law that says we can carry concealed. That's like having a law saying I'm allowed to breathe. Really? You think I need a stinkin law to let me breathe?? I don't recognize your authority over me or any law like that you care to pass. (Not you personally, just sayin)

Thanks for replying


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Consiering what NSA is tracking on a daily basis and the resources they can throw at it putting your response here is asking for trouble.
> 
> And secondly the Second Ammendment can not be repealed. Remember it's not a right granted by any government - it's a God given right and the amendment only enumerates it.


I can foresee no trouble not worth having for placing a full and open response to a true act of tyranny online.
A US government openly declaring all firearms illegal, and rolling out a confiscation plan, would be flat out tyrannical by all objective accounts.

Forgive me, @MountainGirl, but this is only to prove a point...
Let's change the scenario, and see if people are still worried.
Tomorrow, the government will be moving forward with a decree that the population is to be reduced, and all households are to be reduced to 1 child.
Children will be taken from their families, and placed with couples who have no children. Any that cannot be placed in a home will become wards of the state.

Now... which one of you is unwilling to openly declare war on a government with such a plan?

The 2nd Amendment should be just as important.
Any government entity paying any attention should see the absurdity of the original scenario, and expect a response that could be considered just as absurd, and thus discounted.
On its face, the very notion would be considered lunacy, even for most who despise guns. They already know exactly what would happen. Stating it in public doesn't change this.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I can foresee no trouble not worth having for placing a full and open response to a true act of tyranny online.
> A US government openly declaring all firearms illegal, and rolling out a confiscation plan, would be flat out tyrannical by all objective accounts.
> 
> Forgive me, @*MountainGirl* , but this is only to prove a point...
> ...


Forgiveness unnecessary, @*Kauboy* 
We have different weapons but point at the same target. 
All good, and good post.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess it would be time to go to home depot for some heavy duty plastic and PVC pipe.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I know that's how it was when I lived in Lubbock.


yooper_sjd said:


> No opsec here! in my neck of texas even my liberal freinds would not stand for their firearms to be taken. And I am far enough from the liberal encampment cities really nothing to worry about but Pepe the illegal rolling through town (which this happens daily).


----------

